# Tornaste indietro



## Nono (31 Luglio 2022)

che lavoro vi sarebbe piaciuto fare?

A me sarebbe piaciuto tanto fare la carriera da ufficiale nelle forze speciali.
Chissà perché allora non era nel mio mirino, eppure ho fatto un militare bello cazzuto e super figo ....

Sarà per un'altra vita ....


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2022)

Incursori?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che lavoro vi sarebbe piaciuto fare?
> 
> A me sarebbe piaciuto tanto fare la carriera da ufficiale nelle forze speciali.
> Chissà perché allora non era nel mio mirino, eppure ho fatto un militare bello cazzuto e super figo ....
> ...


Iooooo!!!!
Ci sono...
Ti mando mio figlio...mi piace l esercito


----------



## Nono (31 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Incursori?


Tuscania


----------



## Nono (31 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Iooooo!!!!
> Ci sono...
> Ti mando mio figlio...mi piace l esercito


Sarebbe piaciuto anche a me per mio figlio .... e gli avrebbe fatto un gran bene.

Ma niente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sarebbe piaciuto anche a me mio figlio .... e gli avrebbe fatto un gran bene.
> 
> Ma niente


...il mio...l ha... rimbalzato...ma sarebbe stato perfetto...
Io per anni...ho lavorato in corso Italia . 
Quanto erano belli i cadetti!!!

Ma cazz..sti ragazzi???
Non ci possono ascoltare???


----------



## MariLea (31 Luglio 2022)

Quello che ho fatto sempre per hobby: pittura, scultura...


----------



## Tachipirina (31 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Tuscania


Paracadutista?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (31 Luglio 2022)

Io da bambina e da adolescente sognavo di fare la maestra della scuola materna, adoravo e adoro i bambini. In tempi più recenti mi sarebbe piaciuto aprire un agriturismo tipo bed and breakfast oppure fare la psicologa. Professioni molto simili


----------



## Nono (31 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Quello che faccio da sempre per hobby: pittura, scultura...


T'invidio.

Io sono negatissimo ....


----------



## Nono (31 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Paracadutista?


Carabinieri paracadutisti,  primo battaglione mobile


----------



## Nono (31 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io da bambina e da adolescente sognavo di fare la maestra della scuola materna, adoravo e adoro i bambini. In tempi più recenti mi sarebbe piaciuto aprire un agriturismo tipo bed and breakfast oppure fare la psicologa. Professioni molto simili


Per il b&b faresti ancora in tempo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (31 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Per il b&b faresti ancora in tempo


Me lo dice anche mio figlio… chissà


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2022)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto lavorare nel mondo del calcio. Società sportiva, telecronista , giornalista sportiva 
Era un sogno che non ho fatto nulla per realizzare


----------



## Nono (31 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto lavorare nel mondo del calcio. Società sportiva, telecronista , giornalista sportiva
> Era un sogno che non ho fatto nulla per realizzare


Calcio.... una volta era un mondo prettamente maschile


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che lavoro vi sarebbe piaciuto fare?
> 
> A me sarebbe piaciuto tanto fare la carriera da ufficiale nelle forze speciali.
> Chissà perché allora non era nel mio mirino, eppure ho fatto un militare bello cazzuto e super figo ....
> ...


Il mio sogno era fare esattamente quello che faccio.


----------



## Foglia (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio sogno era fare esattamente quello che faccio.


Allora sei una persona fortunata  
Recentemente ho rivisto una vecchia amica. È istruttrice dello sport che abbiamo praticato insieme  (e nel cui contesto ci siamo conosciute). Sarebbe piaciuto molto anche a me lavorare in quel contesto, la verità è che non ne ebbi le palle.


----------



## Nono (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio sogno era fare esattamente quello che faccio.


E cioè?????


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

mi sarebbe piaciuto fare qualcosa di artistico


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Calcio.... una volta era un mondo prettamente maschile





Nono ha detto:


> Calcio.... una volta era un mondo prettamente maschile


Anche adesso. Dopodiché vi giornaliste brave all’interno di quel mondo ce ne sono veramente poche. E l La stragrande maggioranza non punta esattamente sulla bravura.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio sogno era fare esattamente quello che faccio.


molto brava e fortunata.
Raramente accade.
"Fai quello che ami e non lavorerai un solo giorno della tua vita" (Confucio)


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che lavoro vi sarebbe piaciuto fare?
> A me sarebbe piaciuto tanto fare la carriera da ufficiale nelle forze speciali.
> Chissà perché allora non era nel mio mirino, eppure ho fatto un militare bello cazzuto e super figo ....
> Sarà per un'altra vita ....


Dirigente in regione Lombardia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Agosto 2022)

A 20 anni mi si presentò l'occasione di lavorare con una ditta che aveva la sede principale a Milano e una succursale qui da noi, mi proposero di partire da quella di Milano, avrei dovuto trasferirmi la, ai miei non piacque molto la cosa ne tantomeno al mio ragazzo di allora, diedi retta a loro...potessi tornare indietro non avrei dato ascolto a nessuno e mi sarei trasferita.


----------



## Carola (1 Agosto 2022)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto fare medicina


----------



## patroclo (1 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto fare medicina


...visto come scrivi, per me eri portata


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...visto come scrivi, per me eri portata


Questa è la migliore


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

Avrei voluto fare regia teatrale.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrei voluto fare regia teatrale.


A pensarci bene, all’epoca rispondeva, avrebbe risposto al mio desiderio di mettere le cose “a posto”.
Però mi è passato presto.


----------



## Carola (1 Agosto 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...visto come scrivi, per me eri portata


 qsta bella


----------



## Nono (1 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> A 20 anni mi si presentò l'occasione di lavorare con una ditta che aveva la sede principale a Milano e una succursale qui da noi, mi proposero di partire da quella di Milano, avrei dovuto trasferirmi la, ai miei non piacque molto la cosa ne tantomeno al mio ragazzo di allora, diedi retta a loro...potessi tornare indietro non avrei dato ascolto a nessuno e mi sarei trasferita.


Pensa ..... potevamo vederci tutti i giorni


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Pensa ..... potevamo vederci tutti i giorni


eeeeee....ti sarei venuta a noia


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> molto brava e fortunata.
> Raramente accade.
> "Fai quello che ami e non lavorerai un solo giorno della tua vita" (Confucio)


Verissimo e, come diceva mio nonno, bisogna sempre avere un piano di riserva. 
Infatti ho preso una laurea in tutt'altro settore che, fortunatamente, non ho mai avuto bisogno di sfruttare.


----------



## Nono (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Verissimo e, come diceva mio nonno, bisogna sempre avere un piano di riserva.
> Infatti ho preso una laurea in tutt'altro settore che, fortunatamente, non ho mai avuto bisogno di sfruttare.


Si, ma non ci hai detto che cosa fai


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, ma non ci hai detto che cosa fai


Quelli sono cazzi miei


----------



## Nono (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quelli sono cazzi miei


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche adesso. Dopodiché vi giornaliste brave all’interno di quel mondo ce ne sono veramente poche. E l La stragrande maggioranza non punta esattamente sulla bravura.


forse ma forse se parliamo di quelle che hanno iniziato 30 anni fa.   oggi sai già la risposta


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> forse ma forse se parliamo di quelle che hanno iniziato 30 anni fa.   oggi sai già la risposta


Avrei iniziato 30 anni fa in effetti


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quelli sono cazzi miei


eddai non c'è nulla di male ad ammettere che fai la spia internazionale per conto del Mossad


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> eddai non c'è nulla di male ad ammettere che fai la spia internazionale per conto del Mossad


Non proprio del Mossad ma se fossi in te farei poco il furbo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non proprio del Mossad ma se fossi in te farei poco il furbo


Ma da qualche parte hai detto cosa fai....
Perché mi ricordo che ho pensato...minchia che fisico deve avere!!!
O me lo sono sognato bellamente 
Però me lo tengo per me ..


----------



## ologramma (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio sogno era fare esattamente quello che faccio.


vero anche se io ho studiato per fare altro


----------



## patroclo (1 Agosto 2022)

...indietro non si torna.
In linea teorica faccio quello che ho sempre voluto fare e per cui ho studiato, in pratica negli anni il mio lavoro è cambianto molto, si è snaturato, ed è diventato molto meno interessante.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...indietro non si torna.
> In linea teorica faccio quello che ho sempre voluto fare e per cui ho studiato, in pratica negli anni il mio lavoro è cambianto molto, si è snaturato, ed è diventato molto meno interessante.


Beh anche la mia idea di regista era Strehler. Non so chi ci sia come lui.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non proprio del Mossad ma se fossi in te farei poco il furbo


io sono buonissimo


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma da qualche parte hai detto cosa fai....
> Perché mi ricordo che ho pensato...minchia che fisico deve avere!!!
> O me lo sono sognato bellamente
> Però me lo tengo per me ..


Sì, tempo fa ho detto qualcosa 


perplesso ha detto:


> io sono buonissimo


Non ho detto che non sei buono.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2022)

e paziente


----------



## danny (2 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che lavoro vi sarebbe piaciuto fare?
> 
> A me sarebbe piaciuto tanto fare la carriera da ufficiale nelle forze speciali.
> Chissà perché allora non era nel mio mirino, eppure ho fatto un militare bello cazzuto e super figo ....
> ...


Conservatorio e autore o arrangiatore musicale. 
In seconda istanza musicista.


----------



## Nono (2 Agosto 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Conservatorio e autore o arrangiatore musicale.
> In seconda istanza musicista.


Quindi suoni uno strumento 

La mia seconda istanza sarebbe stata entrare in politica


----------



## francoff (2 Agosto 2022)

Quello che ho fatto , la vita che ho vissuto.............nel bene e nel male sono soddisfatto............ Poi se andiamo di fantasia sono mille le cose .......... Però sono contento così


----------



## Ulisse (2 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che lavoro vi sarebbe piaciuto fare?


Potendo tornare indietro, cambierei molte cose ma la priorità non sarebbe il lavoro.
Tutto sommato faccio quello per cui ho studiato anche se negli anni è cambiato, o meglio dire siamo cambiati sia io che lui e non c'è più quella passione iniziale.
Piuttosto, ho sempre pensato a cambiare un giorno in particolare della mia vita.
e ci penso almeno una volta al giorno da decenni.

Limitatamente al lavoro, mi sarebbe piaciuto rimanere nell'ambito della ricerca universitaria a patto questa fosse migliorata rispetto a come l'ho lasciata a suo tempo.
Ci sono stato per un poco nel dipartimento è mi è venuto letteralmente lo schifo.
come alternativa, insegnare matematica.


----------



## Nono (2 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Potendo tornare indietro, cambierei molte cose ma la priorità non sarebbe il lavoro.
> Tutto sommato faccio quello per cui ho studiato anche se negli anni è cambiato, o meglio dire siamo cambiati sia io che lui e non c'è più quella passione iniziale.
> Piuttosto, ho sempre pensato a cambiare un giorno in particolare della mia vita.
> e ci penso almeno una volta al giorno da decenni.
> ...


Ho fatto anch'io dell'esperienza accademica, tenevo ogni anno un mini-corso all'interno del corso di missilistica.
Insegnare matematica e fisica mi è sempre piaciuto. Lofacevo da studente per arrotondare, ed anche oggi gratis per figli di parenti e amici.

Quale giorno vorresti cancellare?


----------



## Ulisse (2 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho fatto anch'io dell'esperienza accademica, tenevo ogni anno un mini-corso all'interno del corso di missilistica.


gran bel settore.



Nono ha detto:


> Insegnare matematica e fisica mi è sempre piaciuto. Lofacevo da studente per arrotondare, ed anche oggi gratis per figli di parenti e amici.


idem. 
da studente era un gran bel introito. 
Ora gratis, proprio come te, ad amici e parenti.
Mi piace e mi permette di rispolverare in continuazione concetti.
Poi, mi appaga e spesso fornisce dei ritorni personali impensabili.
Per esempio con l'ultimo, mi sono sentito un attore
come Tom Cruise in Mission Impossible



Nono ha detto:


> Quale giorno vorresti cancellare?


il più brutto della mia vita sperando non venga superato in futuro da altro.


----------

